# RULE FOR PENCIL MARKS ON REFERENCES (for VA)



## schok108 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think this is useful info for all VA PE takers:

I asked the state Board following Question:

I am wondering if the reference material used during the PE exam in State of Virginia is allowed to have pencil and/ or pen marks in them.

RESPOND FROM BOARD:

Hello,

*As long as the pencil notes are highlighted and inked over and cannot be eased.*

Thanks,

Exams

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Nov 5, 2010)

schok108 said:


> I think this is useful info for all VA PE takers:
> I asked the state Board following Question:
> 
> I am wondering if the reference material used during the PE exam in State of Virginia is allowed to have pencil and/ or pen marks in them.
> ...


In Florida, pen and pencil marks were allowed. No looseleaf papers.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 5, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> schok108 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is useful info for all VA PE takers:
> ...



California has no issue with pencil marks in references.


----------



## RJs (Nov 5, 2010)

I erased all the pencil marks before exam. But at the exam no Proctors seems to checking whether there are pencil marks are not. They did not inform about that either when they briefed all other exam requirements such as cell phone, calculators etc. It may be the case that the pencil mark is allowed.

I took the test at Richmond VA. But to be on safe side is always good (thats why I erased all pencil marks).


----------



## CivilEngMatt (Nov 15, 2010)

I was concerned with this issue prior to taking the test. I also took the test in Virgina. After speaking to someone at DPOR, they informed me that I was not allowed to have any markings within the reference material. I then spoke with the test administrators and they informed me that I could have pencil and pen markings within my study materials. The confusion was misinterpretation of the rules on DPOR's end. They interpreted the rule that no markings could be made on anything other than the test booklet "during the test" as no markings on the referece material at all. Basically you can mark in your reference material prior to the exam, but no during the exam. I had pencil and pen markings all in my reference material and had no problems during the exam.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Porta John (Nov 15, 2010)

I took the exam in NC. I was concened about this issue as well and the NCBELS was not able to adequately answer my question prior to the exam.

At the exam, I found that they did not have a problem with notebooks that had previous pencil marks in them (IE college notebooks), but they would not let you mark in them during the exam. This was also the experience of people who previously took the exam in NC, so that is apparently the policy here.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 13, 2010)

Pencil marks are allowed in florida... no loose leaf paper.


----------



## stuckinjersey (Dec 25, 2010)

so in new jersey, they could care less if you reference materials are written on, you just are not allowed to write in them during the test.

i've taken it a few times (sadly) and only this past October exam, the proctors were nuts about calculator covers, you COULD NOT have them on your desk. I thought it was so weird, because it was on for this last exam. was there a cheating scandal or something? hahah


----------

